# Uruguay tank



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

My tank:

Front









Left side









Left side 3/4









Fernando "Sumo" Vicente
Rocha. Uruguay.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Beautiful Tank Sumo
 
What are the dimensions if you dont mind me asking.

Brad


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh, very nice  The use of open space is excellent. A little more gradual slope on the left would smooth the transition to the grass. And bring down the white balance a little bit. It appears slightly washed out and does not show all of the color that I suspect is there. Beautiful tank


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice tank sumo!!! 

Can you tell us setup?

Best regards,


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice compliments

can you wite dimensio, light, fertilizer ecc..


----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for your counsel and words.
I don't speak english, sorry.

Tank: 85 cm x 45 cm x 40 cm.
Lighting: 6 Fluorescent 18W (2x830 - 2x840 - 2x77).
Filtration: Inside filter 800 lts/h..
CO2: DIY (yeast), 4 bottle 2,5 lts., change 1 bottle/2 day.
Substrat: 1 cm laterite gravel, 3 to 7 cms river sand (1 to 2 mm).
Fertilization: 50% weekly water changes, KNO3, K2SO4, KH2PO4, CaCl2, MgSO4, CSM + B.

Best regards.
Sumo.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Lovely tank Even though it's kind of a traditional layout, there's something fresh to it. I would say the back right corner could use a little more attention in the trimming....I see that your H. Micranthemoides (baby tears) are trimmed very well. Then perhaps some more anubias more tightly packed into the cove (closer to the ground) where you have it placed now.

Very nice.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Fernando, esta muy bonito tu acuario! Bien hecho.(You're tank is very pretty, well done)


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hola Fernando
¡que bueno leerte por aqui!......ya sabes cuales son mis palabras hacia tu trabajo


Un saludo


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Soon I think this tank will be very nice. It is a very effective layout as is in this photo-- but it looks like another week or two and it will have a much fuller presence. Nice work.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Super !
Great job, the tank looks just amazing.

matt


----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Leopardess and Jsenske thanks for your counsel and words.
Thanks Sudi for your words.
Gracias Rub y Bert H por el ánimo. )
¿Bert H te puedo escribir por privado?
Saludos.

Fernando "Sumo" Vicente.
Rocha. Uruguay.


----------



## sebas (Dec 5, 2004)

good work sumo, I would like a little more wood...

buen trabajo sumo, me hubiera gustado algún que otro palito mas, pero creo que desentonaría con el resultado que buscas

un abrazo
sebas


----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Gracias Sebas.
Un abrazo.

Sumo.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Sumo, te la verdad que tu pecera es fuera de serie, felicitaciones!!!! Christian Rubilar


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice setup, and you communicate very well for not knowing english.

All you need is some tall driftwood for the left side of your tank and your ready for prize winning. Like the choice of fish also.


----------



## ancystrus (Jun 15, 2004)

Se nota el esfuerzo por progresar y seguir aprendiendo, varios deberiamos imirtarte. 
abrazos.


----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks PiranhaStein.
I'll think about yours counsels.
Regards

Christian, háceme acuerdo cuando nos veamos que te debo unos buenos whiskys. )
Gracias Sergio, soy de los que me pongo objetivos y trato de cumplirlos, pero me gusta caminar despacio por las piedras.
Abrazos para los dos.

Sumo.


----------

